# Good Review on Toyo RA-1 track tires



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Ran across this on The Tracquest forum. Todd is the owner of tracquest.

Tire review

Anyone else run with Toyo R compounds?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Ran across this on The Tracquest forum. Todd is the owner of tracquest.
> 
> Tire review
> 
> Anyone else run with Toyo R compounds? *


Raffi was looking to run with the same Toyos you mentioned but they do not come with the right fitment for certain wheels...

He ended up with Kumho VictorRacers. Nothing but glowing reviews from him.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Good Review on Toyo RA-1 track tires*



The HACK said:


> *Raffi was looking to run with the same Toyos you mentioned but they do not come with the right fitment for certain wheels...
> 
> He ended up with Kumho VictorRacers. Nothing but glowing reviews from him. *


True, but I might look into the Toyos again when I need to swap the R-comps - probably after Buttonwillow. They might have new fitments.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The guys at Radial Tire love them...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I have heard that they are very good, especially the price...


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

friend just ran them at sebring - WC cup car - two friends actually - both said they were sticky but got greasy when they got hot - i saw the tires they practiced with - looked like a good alternative to the Michelins - sizes are the big hang up - they ran a different front tire b/c they didn't make a proper size for the front of the cup cars


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Most of our club track junkies are running RA-1s..it's also the tire of the Speed cars...they are as good, or better depending who you talk to, than the A032s


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

shep01 said:


> *both said they were sticky but got greasy when they got hot - *


They had their tire pressures wrong...if ya run them too high they get greasy...if they would have lowered the pressure they would have loved them


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

hard to think of comparing the tire to the a032 - not even similar in characteristic from what i could tell- the tire actually resembled the old bfg R-1. the two guys running them had plenty of time to get their pressures correct - they are both turning 2:16-2:19's at sebring. scotty actually lost his tranny in the 2nd lap and drove the balance in 5th gear; steve finished a respectable middle 15th - both the cars were brand new. what messed them up was having to run a different front tire - really rediculous for a WC event. they were on a stock suspension ( bilstein/sach's) and using someone elses numbers since they only had the cars 2 weeks before the race.

I thought the new toyo was a different compount than the older version - i could be wrong but i thought this was a brand new compound for this year?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

shep01 said:


> *hard to think of comparing the tire to the a032 - not even similar in characteristic from what i could tell- the tire actually resembled the old bfg R-1. the two guys running them had plenty of time to get their pressures correct - they are both turning 2:16-2:19's at sebring. scotty actually lost his tranny in the 2nd lap and drove the balance in 5th gear; steve finished a respectable middle 15th - both the cars were brand new. what messed them up was having to run a different front tire - really rediculous for a WC event. they were on a stock suspension ( bilstein/sach's) and using someone elses numbers since they only had the cars 2 weeks before the race.
> 
> I thought the new toyo was a different compount than the older version - i could be wrong but i thought this was a brand new compound for this year? *


hey shep--whatchu doin' over here? 

:angel:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

well - when the geniuses who run roadfly got involved in 'your' little episode today that was about it for me. i have been there a long time - seems to have deteriorated to a point that i have little interest in continuing to participate. 

what finally got me was they went back to your thread and blocked 'reply' but didn't earase or move it. then they deleted certain posts they didn't like. come on - that much censorship i can do without. iuse these venue to relax - pass time - divert my 'real world' stuff. in the process i like to think i help out a bit . roadfly doesn't seem to work for me like it used to.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

shep01 said:


> *I thought the new toyo was a different compount than the older version - i could be wrong but i thought this was a brand new compound for this year? *


They may have changed compounds...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

shep01 said:


> *well - when the geniuses who run roadfly got involved in 'your' little episode today that was about it for me. i have been there a long time - seems to have deteriorated to a point that i have little interest in continuing to participate.
> 
> what finally got me was they went back to your thread and blocked 'reply' but didn't earase or move it. then they deleted certain posts they didn't like. come on - that much censorship i can do without. iuse these venue to relax - pass time - divert my 'real world' stuff. in the process i like to think i help out a bit . roadfly doesn't seem to work for me like it used to. *


you'll be a tremendous asset to the guys here--even though I'm not a tracker or even Auto-Xer I tremendously respect you and SteveMedina and the other guys, at how much you helped out others looking for good advice over there.

There's a pretty fair amount of active track guys here too.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

where'd my reply go?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

shep01 said:


> *where'd my reply go? *


which one?

I guess if it's gone you can't show me


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey Shep, great to see you over here in the land of the free, where posts don't mysteriously disappear like Iraqi dissidents and where you can speak positively about non-sponsored products. Stick around for awhile, you might like it here



:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

shep01 said:


> *where'd my reply go? *


Bienvenido a la BimmerFiesta Shep!

What reply are you looking for?

I promise, it wasn't deleted!
:angel:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks SG - I can only take so much - seems the roadfly adm. has its' belly full so they are fluffing their feathers a lot more lately. i understand the need to administer but ytd. was just reduculous. i have made several very good friends there but...... i was glad to see some familiar names here - i will likely hang around and bring some others if i can.

Thanks John - found it - just not familiar with the format, which btw, is great!


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*They may have changed compounds...*

regarding the toyo's - i called scott finlay (ran a cup car in WC at sebring) - he said toyo has, in fact , changed the compound - while they will not say exactly, the impression is that the tires are very similar to the bfg r-1's - they will not last as long as the previous RA-1's but they are stickier - it did seems as though the high hp guys loved them - time will tell. i will hear some feedback through the ptg clan - see what they felt , and let you know. we are all interested because it is another choice beyond the khumo and the PSC.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Khumos are crap but they are cheaper..ya get what ya pay for. We do have one guy who runs them but he's got an S4 with a JRZ suspension.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*michelins*

i have stuck with the pilot sport cups - i have learned to manage them quite well - i plan on running them on the E46Me racecar for club events until i can find the Pirelli slicks in the right sizes at a decent price - i have a lot of feedback from the michelins from navid k. - we have shared notes for over a year on these tires. once you understand how to manage them they last, are highly predictable and quite sticky - just don't use them in the cold.


----------

